# Donington yesterday



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Met up with ScoTTy and PaulB at Donny - much fun had:










nice bit on daylight under the tyre:










vid cap of the RS4's having fun then subsequently getting told off:










And a little vidcap of ScoTTy having fun:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> vid cap of the RS4's having fun then subsequently getting told off:


For what?


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> For what? Â


It did get a bit silly with 6 RS4's bunching up and we gang raped a caterham just after that picture so was fair enough. ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

The Sportecs look fantastic on the car! Good choice! Â  ;D

p.s do you hire a personal photographer at every track day to take those sporty shots of you?


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> p.s do you hire a personal photographer at every track day to take those sporty shots of you?


Apparently I'm very photogenic. ;D Â£30 for a disk with 25 shots on - bargain. Picture management Ltd they're called and attend most BAT days. The full size shots would crash broadband they're so big.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Apparently I'm very photogenic. ;D Â£30 for a disk with 25 shots on - bargain. Picture management Ltd they're called and attend most BAT days. Â The full size shots would crash broadband they're so big.


I bet you wear Lynx as well!  ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

The video is quite entertaining too ;D

http://gallery.vx220.org.uk/albums/RS4_fun3.MPG


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'm not surprised the RS boys got a slapped wrist. Great to watch though!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

With all that muscle out on the track, my "fast" TT felt like a Nova 1.4SR!

Still a top day out! Â ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Great pics guys. 8)
The video shots and the pics of scottys car show what looks like a pretty professional set up of video camera mounting. Any elaboration?

Thorney what happened to the Amd logo's?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Nice to see you in front of Thorney's barge Paul!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Nice to see you in front of Thorney's barge Paul!


Yeah, fecking chicane he was 

Andrew, the purpose of the day was to test my new camera set up for a little way I'm hoping will pay for my trackday fetish. :

Basically I have 2 Sony Hi-Def bullet cameras fixed to the roof with a remote switch so I can change angles. Plan is to follow other people on track and take footage of them from the front and rear (damn site more interesting seeing yourself than just the usual bonnet shot).

Seemed to work pretty well:

http://gallery.vx220.org.uk/albums/RS4_fun2.MPG

http://gallery.vx220.org.uk/albums/RS4_madness.MPG

I've got a bit of ScoTTy which I'll post up on my new site - www.trackdaycam.co.uk (its not live yet, but hopefully will be tomorrow).


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Great pics guys. 8)
> The video shots and the pics of scottys car show what looks like a pretty professional set up of video camera mounting. Any elaboration?
> 
> Thorney what happened to the Amd logo's? Â


LOL Duct tape - professional ??? It does get great results though!!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

LOL, spot the man with helmet hair ;D

It was INSULATING tape : 

Got some nice stuff of you ScoTTy, I wasn't going to mention it but I will now it very clear I WAS on a warm down lap ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll ignore the previous post.... 

DXN,

I should say that the pics of Thorney's car and my car that look really professional are because they are!!

A company called Picture Management UK Ltd were there taking loads of shots. They had 25 of just me. They have a truck with multiple PC's all hooked up to CD writes and a huge Raid 0 disk set. Their website is www.picman.co.uk


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Great pics guys. 8)
> The video shots and the pics of scottys car show what looks like a pretty professional set up of video camera mounting. Any elaboration?
> 
> Thorney what happened to the Amd logo's? Â


Oh yeah, AMD logo's were for the Hockenheim trip, if they want them on again they can pay 

Got a lickle small one on the boot though, just to be nice


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

There you go ScoTTy, just for you:

http://thorney.community.bm3w.co.uk/tt/ScoTTy driveby.MPG

http://thorney.community.bm3w.co.uk/tt/ScoTTy.MPG


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Cheers m8,

I was waiting an some unfair selection and some dubious editing but a nice balanced pair of clips [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

P.S. For everyone else (I wasn't trying ) LOL


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

lol

Anything can be done with gaffer tape!!

Now at work those vid pics are fantastic.

Hope the venture pays for itself.

Ta Andy


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I can only seethe first video clip for some reason.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Nice pic's looks like a high speed booze cruise trip(how many Stella's can you get in the back of those?)


----------

